# verbs



## Dix Ponga 9

I don't want to open so much threads, but I think I cannot make many questions in the same one. I apologize for these stupid and basic questions, but it's the way to learn.

I am in a mess with verb tenses. How many tenses and moods are there in Romanian and how are they called? Could somebody give me the classic verb-table with verbs "a fi" and "a avea"?


<< Mod note: the other question was moved here. Please don't be shy about opening several threads (just try to keep it under five?) >>


----------



## farscape

Please check the sticky with Resources on the main page: the subject is too broad to be dealt with in a thread and the grammar stuff in Resources is pretty decent and some of it is in English.

Best,


----------



## Dix Ponga 9

I think I found a great resource there. However, I'd prefer if a native said me the tenses there are (just to check if these information is almost correct). I supose there are three moods (Indicative, Subjunctive and Imperative), but some resources tell there are also a "Optative/Conditional" mood. In other Romanic languages I've studied, it's not a mood but an Indicative one. There is also a Presumptive mood (or something similar) I really don't know how it works.

Thank you very much


----------



## féebleue

Yes, the Conditional is considered a different mood. In French and Spanish it is (or used to be) a different mood too, but nowadays in these languages more and more specialists consider the Conditional is just another tense of the Indicative. That's because in French and Spanish, the Conditional is often used as a Future in the Past. That doesn't happen in Romanian though. We only use the Conditional/Optative to express conditions, desires, preferences. That's what makes it a different mood.

There is indeed a Presumtive mood, which is used to express uncertainty, possibility. In French and Spanish they use the Indicative Future tense or the Conditional in similar contexts.

Then there are the impersonal moods: Infinitive, Participle, Gerund and Supin.


----------

